# Mayones Regius 6 TT 4EVER - Pics/Specs/Review



## bulb (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayones put this wonderful instrument together for me. Apart from slightly different wood choices this guitar is unique in that it has both an Evertune bridge and True Temperament Formula 1 Frets. It is a masterclass in the technology that is available to keep your guitar in tune and well intonated across all strings and the run of the fretboard.







































First Impressions:
I haven't had this for long but right off the bat, the Evertune and True Temperament frets are such a match made in heaven that I think that this might be a very common combination in the future. Both work exactly as advertised and don't really have any downsides nor do they compromise the guitar in anyway. The fit and finish of the guitar are also absolutely top notch as you can see in the pictures. 

The guitar itself sounds fantastic and Mayones seems to really just up their game and quality every year. The NAMM guitars this year were just at a whole new level and this is amazing in that way as well. I think the Wenge based neck deepens the timbre of the guitar a bit which is really nice, makes the purr nice and deep.

The one slight qualm I have with the guitar is my own fault. I should have specified that I like jumbo frets, the frets on the guitar are shorter, so as much as chords feel good, it's not so good on bends and vibrato. But in the grand scheme it's not a big deal at all, and still plays rather wonderfully overall.


Specs are:
Quilted Maple Top in Blue to White Burst
White Korina Body
Wenge/Mahogany/Padouk/Maple Neck Thru
25.4" Scale
Ebony Fingerboard
16" Radius
Luminlay Side Dots in Blue
Evertune Model F Bridge 
Hipshot Grip Lock Tuners
True Temperament Formula 1 Frets
Tusq Graphite Nut
Bareknuckle Aftermath Pickups


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 6, 2013)

That finish looks like a lake in the middle of a desert, very cool 

I bet it feels almost unnatural playing that due to the virtually perfect tuning and intonation from the ET and TT combo


----------



## bulb (Jun 6, 2013)

It is weirdly perfect, and the fact that no matter how hard you pick on single notes or chords it stays in tune, it feels almost...impossible haha


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 6, 2013)

Loveeeeeeee that neckkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## GXPO (Jun 6, 2013)

That thing looks awesome. Now you can saw it in half and it will remain in tune. 

Happy new gear day.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 6, 2013)

bulb said:


> It is weirdly perfect, and the fact that no matter how hard you pick on single notes or chords it stays in tune, it feels almost...impossible haha



If you are doing lessons on Summer Slaughter you should totally bring this out with you. Would definitely consider lessons just to see this thing


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## Eclipse (Jun 6, 2013)

That's amazing. Time for me to get a second job now.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, this is a really ....ing technologically advanced instrument! Love it!


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 6, 2013)

Whoah. Dat guitar. I came. 'nuff said.


----------



## isispelican (Jun 6, 2013)

this is too good!


----------



## Francis978 (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy shit man, that's a beautiful guitar, that top amazes me! 

You must be so in tune that you make the rest of your band sound OUT of tune 

No but seriously congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## Mukersman (Jun 6, 2013)

Does bending on the TT frets feel different than straight frets?


----------



## Rojne (Jun 6, 2013)

Super cool! I would love a guitar with that tuning stability the TT and ET should provide!

HNGD man, beautiful instrument!

Not to shit on anything haha, but if Daniel Gildenlöw sees this he will totally shit bricks and implement these technical ideas into his Mayo sig!


----------



## PureImagination (Jun 6, 2013)

Mukersman said:


> Does bending on the TT frets feel different than straight frets?



I was wondering the same thing


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 6, 2013)

This is the most in-tune guitar in the world


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Zado (Jun 6, 2013)

ok I'm being envious


----------



## narad (Jun 6, 2013)

Are the frets themselves made of evo gold fretwire?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 6, 2013)

narad said:


> Are the frets themselves made of evo gold fretwire?



If I remember correctly TT frets are cast silicone bronze so that's why it looks sort of like evo gold.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 6, 2013)

Gorgeous. Love the blue to white burst.


----------



## adnecs (Jun 6, 2013)

It is absolutely stunning! Very beautiful guitar with great specs!
Did you have to custom order this?


----------



## lawizeg (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful, really unique. I get the point of the ET and TT, but...I don't really get WHY you need this...is it for live situations so the guitar stays in tune perfectly instead of just very well? I feel like high end guitars wouldn't need to be more in tune.


----------



## Mukersman (Jun 6, 2013)

I imagine it's more of a "what the hell, I can" sort of thing. You're probably right more or less.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jun 6, 2013)

I hate you Misha.


----------



## ONE (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow love that korina! How does it sound?


----------



## straightshreddd (Jun 6, 2013)

Dat motherf*cking neck. Holy damn, this guitar looks amazing. Congrats, man. Vids?


----------



## bulb (Jun 7, 2013)

Bending feels exactly the same as on a normal fretted guitar. In fact, if you aren't looking at the guitar while you play, you would not be able to tell that the frets arent straight.


lawizeg said:


> Beautiful, really unique. I get the point of the ET and TT, but...I don't really get WHY you need this...is it for live situations so the guitar stays in tune perfectly instead of just very well? I feel like high end guitars wouldn't need to be more in tune.



Live it will just be very convenient and an added plus, it is the studio where this instrument is really going to shine. Anyone who records knows how much time is spent tuning, retuning, fine tuning and then adjusting for intonation which on a normal guitar has always been a compromise between getting the first 12 frets or the last 9-12 frets in.


----------



## JDinSC (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm on the band wagon of curiousity regarding bends and such with those funky shaped frets... How different to they feel when playing leads/vibrato/bends?

Otherwise, that freaking thing is the SEX. I am NEVER disappointed when I open a NGD posted by you Misha.


----------



## jordanky (Jun 7, 2013)

This is honestly my favorite guitar you've ever owned. Holy shit!


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 7, 2013)

I wonder how long before a bunch of other builders are offering that finish


----------



## geofreesun (Jun 7, 2013)

simply stunning. now how do i sleep...


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 7, 2013)

damn!!!!!!!


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Beautiful color combo on the top! Congrats!!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 7, 2013)

its ard


----------



## Curt (Jun 7, 2013)

That had to have been one pricey build. 

I definitely see where that would decrease, or altogether eliminate hassles in the studio.

If I knew it wouldn't cost me in the realm of $6k-$7k, I would run with this idea on the custom Mayones I am saving for. Maybe someday, If my band ever gets anywhere, and I score an endorsement deal I can afford it.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh my.. dat finish.. must.. contain... erection... 



That's fantastic and is making me upset because I want more guitars now!


----------



## mit1210 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've seen this in our local musicstore in cologne, it's simply beautiful  but every beauty has it's price


----------



## Judge_Dredd (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful guitar!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 7, 2013)

Misha, if you do a clip on soundcloud of this guitar, could you please do an A/B of this VS a "normal" guitar playing chords high up on the neck or something, and then combine the two so one side is this one and the other side is a normal one? I'd love to hear how big the differences would be!


----------



## bulb (Jun 7, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Misha, if you do a clip on soundcloud of this guitar, could you please do an A/B of this VS a "normal" guitar playing chords high up on the neck or something, and then combine the two so one side is this one and the other side is a normal one? I'd love to hear how big the differences would be!



Not a bad idea but would change depending on the guitar and its setup.


----------



## narad (Jun 7, 2013)

So there's been a lot of discussion on here about the compromises of true temperament frets, but I think we've mostly just been parrotting the usual pros/cons list - the big con being that it's intonated for that one tuning and key. From your point of view is that guitar now "locked" into that tuning, or do you still feel comfortable setting it up for something different? 

I'm considering TT on a Mayones order and the idea of committing to one tuning is the big thing holding me back, but I'm not sure how much stock to put in people who are preaching different tunings as a theoretical no-no without any hands-on time with a TT instrument (which is probably 90% of the nay-sayers).


----------



## bulb (Jun 7, 2013)

narad said:


> So there's been a lot of discussion on here about the compromises of true temperament frets, but I think we've mostly just been parrotting the usual pros/cons list - the big con being that it's intonated for that one tuning and key. From your point of view is that guitar now "locked" into that tuning, or do you still feel comfortable setting it up for something different?
> 
> I'm considering TT on a Mayones order and the idea of committing to one tuning is the big thing holding me back, but I'm not sure how much stock to put in people who are preaching different tunings as a theoretical no-no without any hands-on time with a TT instrument (which is probably 90% of the nay-sayers).



That bothered me at first until I realized that I don't change tunings drastically on my 6 string guitars. They stay pretty much in Drop C. Occasionally I drop the C to Bb or A, but when I tried that, it was great. I haven't tried scarlet tuning but I can't imagine it would ruin it either. Unless you are drastically changing your tuning on the same guitar constantly, I wouldn't see it as a problem.


----------



## Curt (Jun 7, 2013)

Just got a price quote for a white regius 6 with TT/ET.

Ouch... My wallet.


----------



## -42- (Jun 7, 2013)

Misha loads up on blueburst guitars 2k13.


----------



## vibrator (Jun 8, 2013)

That is a sweet finish. Does it have a name? If not, I deem it Oasis fade.


----------



## lawizeg (Jun 8, 2013)

bulb said:


> Bending feels exactly the same as on a normal fretted guitar. In fact, if you aren't looking at the guitar while you play, you would not be able to tell that the frets arent straight.
> 
> 
> Live it will just be very convenient and an added plus, it is the studio where this instrument is really going to shine. Anyone who records knows how much time is spent tuning, retuning, fine tuning and then adjusting for intonation which on a normal guitar has always been a compromise between getting the first 12 frets or the last 9-12 frets in.



Cool, thanks for explaining. Theoretically i get what you mean but ive never done studio work. So this is a studio beast lol, you'll definitely use it well. Just makes me want a Mayo even more 

Now we look forward to a soundcloud test clip!


----------



## Jlang (Jun 9, 2013)

This by far my favorite guitar you have owned. I love the blue to white. I want to see what it would look like on a maple fretboard.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Jun 11, 2013)

NICE!! I love mayones guitars!!


----------



## morethan6 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh seriously WOW. That is a thing of beauty AND it will play in tune. SOMEBODY IN THE UK MUST STOCK THESE THINGS!!!


----------



## morethan6 (Jun 11, 2013)

And also, thanks - now I've read up on Evertune bridges and want one sooooo badly it hurts. I record a lot and I hate constantly setting intonation and tuning because the room gets cold overnight etc. 

As long as these things feel and sound right as well, I'm going to get either an ESP with one stock or retrofit one of my guitars. Or commission a custom for like a million pounds...

Let me know when you've had a chance to record with it Misha, love to know what tracking was like with that combo.

To the future....!


----------



## JMP2203 (Jul 5, 2013)

very cool guitar

just curious if you are still loving the hannes now?


----------



## icos211 (Jul 5, 2013)

Is bending even possible on that?


----------



## Suitable (Jul 6, 2013)

That neck is aesthetically awesome! How are the frets with bending? Aka do you get hung up on the "twist"? Looks wicked though!


----------



## craigny (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow. Amazing guitar. Misha probably a dumb question but did you have to adjust any fingering when chording or anything due to the frets?


----------



## Echelon-IV (Aug 5, 2013)

Was this the same guitar that was present at the Mayones booth at Musikmesse? If so the I got the chance to test out this bad boy. Just perfect.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 5, 2013)

icos211 said:


> Is bending even possible on that?



bending sounds oddly normal. And you don't notice anything special. I don't know how that's the case, but I tried a TT fretted guitar, and yep... feels normal.


----------



## bulb (Aug 5, 2013)

craigny said:


> Wow. Amazing guitar. Misha probably a dumb question but did you have to adjust any fingering when chording or anything due to the frets?



No not at all, the frets just aren't different enough to require you to play differently at all.
The bends if anything would be technically "better" intonated haha.
And yes this was at the messe!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 5, 2013)

behold the future of guitars. if these started to become stock on higher end models across companies I would be so happy


----------



## Chuck (Aug 5, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> behold the future of guitars. if these started to become stock on higher end models across companies I would be so happy



The problem with that is the tuning thing. They'd have to make one for E standard, D standard, drop D, drop C, etc. If you want to tune to B or drop A# or something you are screwed.

At least from my understanding of how it works


----------



## Tyler (Aug 5, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> The problem with that is the tuning thing. They'd have to make one for E standard, D standard, drop D, drop C, etc. If you want to tune to B or drop A# or something you are screwed.
> 
> At least from my understanding of how it works



I havent done an incredible amount of research on it so I had no idea about that. Sounds like a bummer if its that difficult though, but the frets would be an amazing feature


----------



## Chuck (Aug 5, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> I havent done an incredible amount of research on it so I had no idea about that. Sounds like a bummer if its that difficult though, but the frets would be an amazing feature



Agreed. Just as far as I know, each set of frets is more or less set for a specific tuning.


----------



## narad (Aug 6, 2013)

Well it's important to note that you wouldn't necessarily be "screwed". It's not like you take one step out of the tuning your frets are optimized for and the whole thing turns into a strident mess of noise. You're always in various stages of improper intonation, so optimizing for one tuning doesn't mean that if you go a key or two up or down you're by going to be worse off than you are now in equal temperament. Exactly how far you can go before you start preferring equal temperament is not something I can answer.

You boot up a new RPG, and you sit at the character creation screen, debating how to allocate your attributes. You could max out one stat you think is of significantly more importance, and maybe get a couple more above par, at the cost of other stats coming up noticeably short. Or you can be passably good across all stats. What do you choose?


----------



## Echelon-IV (Aug 6, 2013)

bulb said:


> And yes this was at the messe!



Just awesome. So easy to play and sounded great!


----------

